# I need my fix



## Palladium (Dec 13, 2009)

Well the look is different. I've been needing my forum fix.
Welcome back guys.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 13, 2009)

Ya, glad to see you back too


----------



## Palladium (Dec 13, 2009)

How's the repairs going Noxx ? You been pulling your hair out ?


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 13, 2009)

I am happy that forum is back. I was in shock for a while thinking what I will be doing if forum did not restart. My doctor told me to avoid stress so I was little bit off ballance last night and today.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, problem is now solved. Took me some time but at least I got it...


----------



## Palladium (Dec 13, 2009)

It appears that we have some missing files. It basically gutted my chemistry handbooks thread. I'm going to wait a week or so to make sure we have the problem fixed and then I'll dig out the backup Cd's and re post the pdf's and other information.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, the missing files are my fault. There was a bunch of files named with random letter and number and I deleted them. I guess they was useful after all...

Sorry!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 13, 2009)

It sure did gut it. Most every attachment I checked is gone - Poof. Did you make a back-up, Noxx?


----------



## Palladium (Dec 13, 2009)

Noxx said:


> Yes, the missing files are my fault. There was a bunch of files named with random letter and number and I deleted them. I guess they was useful after all...
> 
> Sorry!


 

Hey it's fixable. Just a long as we get the virus problem solved. I've got back-up's of all my posted files.


----------

